# Tiny, Clear bugs in my soil



## p0ison (Jul 11, 2006)

I recently discovered tiny, clear bugs crawling around in the soil of all 3 of my plants. They are so small that you cant see them unless you get down and really look for them.. then you see the crawling all over the place..

Can anyone identify what these are.. and if I can get rid of them somehow? I really dont want to trash all my plants.


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2006)

hey pi'son..do you have any flying bugs also?..My initial reaction is fungus gnat larvae. They'll feed on your roots and kill your plants. 
Fungus gnat problems usually stem from over watering/over moist soil conditions. 
The adults lay eggs in the soil, they hatch and the larva feed on the tiny hair roots before emerging as adults. Adults pose little problems to your plants. But if the are present, it's a sure sign the soil is infested. 
  I've purchased quality soil at reputable nurseries that was infected.










To eliminate them, dry your soil out. They can't reproduce in dry conditions. Most of the larvae are in the top inch of soil. Get rid of any old plant matter and rotting materials. Avoid overwatering plants, since fungus gnats require moist to very moist soil or substrate for development. 
  A 1" layer of clean sand will help immensily in the control. Diatamaceous earth is an excellent organic product to rid them.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2006)

Hate to jump in like this but....
Gawd those things look disgusting!!!!!!!
Wow man, I didn't know you could get those!!!! 
Note to self don't leave stale water around the grow floor.


----------



## p0ison (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I really havent noticed any flying insects in there. Can anyone think of something else it could be? Im in Washington state if that helps..


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2006)

Bugs
and more Bugsmight look around those links and see if anything appears to be them.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 25, 2007)

What about Beneffical nematodes?

http://store.arbico-organics.com/beneficial-nematodes.html


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2007)

that's madness ... is that really for indoors though i mean how do they form from  soil lol its not like i have a window open even if i did the growroom is secure enough from bugs ... is it really indoor ones?


----------



## Uk1 (Apr 25, 2007)

i hate any bugs if i see them i'll stay away lol


----------

